
Ruby Style Guide, with linter and automatic code fixer - feross
https://rubygems.org/gems/standard
======
matharmin
Looks like this uses RoboCop under the hood. How does this compare to using
RoboCop directly?

~~~
swrobel
Looks like opinionated defaults that sometimes contradict rubocop's, ex:

Double quotes for string literals - because pre-committing to whether you'll
need interpolation in a string slows people down

